# Veg. grow box design NEED HELP!



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Alright I just found this sweet little box I am goin 
to use for veg my plants in!!! I got the fans that I need 
and the box one big problem tho I need a light! This box 
is very small 10.5 in. by 4.5 in. that means it is 47.25 sq
inches and its just big enough to fit one Plant and the cup 
its a perfect fit to and its alsome looking!!!! What I need is 
someone who knows all about lights to help me alright!!!!!!
I know I just need a one little small light my question is what 
should I use or get I got an old lamp that I dont need is thier
I light bulb I can get to go in their that would work? Soft white 
bulbs wont do any thing right? and white kind should i get and 
wear can I get them?? Thanks for yalls help Peace


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

go to wal-mart and pick up a cool white 42W compact spiral florou. or go to lights and Bro grunt has a light set-up to show you a great veg set-up for one plant. I would get at least two florous by it with a dual socket adapter.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

cool thanks i dont think it will fit 
that many lights in it tho its really 
small and cool and its stealthy no 
one would think to look in it I Just
need some more seeds lol Thanks 
alot Mutt you a life saver!! added
to your rep. THANKS DUDE!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

you want some great ideas. head over to Brother Grunts grow journals. he has little veg boxes all over the place. handy dude with the tools. Toy boxes, speakers, TV stands, all sorts of stuff. valuable info.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Alright I want to finsh making this box 
tomarrow and was wondering if a 700 lumen 
light would work Mutt???? It is a really small 
place 43.5 sq inches!!!! And what is the like 
lumens you should have per square foot???? 
And should I paint the inside of the box with 
white spray paint So that it reflects easyer?
Thanks for yalls help this box is going to be
Alsome for sprouting and beging veg.! Thanks 
again!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 16, 2006)

I hate to burst your bubble but....
10.5" x 3.5" isn't big enough to grow pot.
You didn't reveal how tall the box is but it doesn't matter really.
I'm assuming you've never seen a marijuana plant in real life before, at least not one in flowering.  They need more space.
And besides, if you only have 1 plant, you may end up having spent 4 months to grow a male.

You need a bigger space like a closet or wardrobe, and you need to grow at least 3 plants so you're more likely to get a female.

P.S. to grow good pot you need 6,000 lumens per sq/ft.
And only 3 kinds of light grow pot:
Fluorescent (poor but will give you a small yield)
Metal Halide (MH, good for veg not so good for flowering)
High Pressure Sodium (the king of lights for indoor growing).

P.P.S. conversion chart:
flo's emit 75 lumens per watt
MH emit 110 lumens per watt
HPS emit 125 lumens per watt


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 16, 2006)

Guru right, that space would have to be nearly 3 times that size for a moderate sized plant in full flower. i have done a lot of flouro grows with great success in limited(but not that limited) space and money, so a if budget limit is an issue, I'm a good guy to talk to. Although I highly suggest you try to work in an HID, you can grow a good size head stash of bud with flouros and still have plenty to share with friends. The first thing I would suggest is to throw away whatever you were going to grow in and look around your place a little better. Than I'd read this link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html , which is a basic grow guide. Read itr all the way through because you need to know everything in it to grow your plants right. (BTW the only reason anyone should ever grow just one plant is if it's a clone, so that you already know its sex.)


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2006)

I know but I brow out side the box is like 10.5 in.tall 
and its not like a box to grow it forever remember I grow 
outside and I have grown a plant and seen it in flowering
and its budding stage this box I made just because I was 
sitting doing nothing and being board and had nothing to 
do and I found this cool little box so I said what the hell
and this little box is just for growing the plant when its a 
seedling till its like 4 inch tall then Ill transport them out
to wear I grow them outside This is something for me to 
do cause im board............ Thinks for the help and that 
box is about 10 times to small!!!!! If I was going ot grow 
indoor plants my box would be 5 ft x 5 ft x 5ft! Well Thanks 
For the Help Anyways


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2006)

Bump just tryin to let you know that
I scraped the box.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 17, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> P.P.S. conversion chart:
> flo's emit 75 lumens per watt
> MH emit 110 lumens per watt
> HPS emit 125 lumens per watt



Thanks That Help Guru.


----------

